# Durham Archers' Hoyt Give Away



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow! Kudos to Gagnon's for contributing such a nice door prize!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Agreed!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

And just what flavour of Tourney might this be?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> And just what flavour of Tourney might this be?


Not to speak out of turn, but I am sure the inferance is to a 3D shoot.

In fact, I intend on participating. The club at Durham have always been strong supporters of the activities at YCB, and in return we try to make it out to their events 

Cheers


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Not to speak out of turn, but I am sure the inferance is to a 3D shoot.
> 
> In fact, I intend on participating. The club at Durham have always been strong supporters of the activities at YCB, and in return we try to make it out to their events
> 
> Cheers


Reciprocity is a great thing to boost any sport. Thanks for the info


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Correct, this is a 3D shot. The club will be following the new OAA rules for those who are coming out.


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

COUNT ME IN!!! Perhaps, winning the door prize could make me come over to the "Dark-Side." :decision:

Rampant, you going? I could use a few pointers... Seeing as Grey Eagle passed me *mine*  on the field course the other day.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

With gas at $1.35 now, this might be the thing needed to draw in the crowds to shoots again. Kudos for doing this guys. Alot of people are moving away from driving distances for shoots, because they know other than having the fun of the shoot, there is really nothing in it for them. Just my opinion, but I really believe these kinds of things, when possible, will make a difference.

Rob


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*gas price*

just be glad we dont have to put bottled water in the tank.who could afford that.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> just be glad we dont have to put bottled water in the tank.who could afford that.


Or Starbucks coffee


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a little further information, Durham has 2 courses, a north and south, 40 different Rinehart targets, so the second leg is not a repetition of the first. Shotgun start so everyone should finish close to the same time.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

that's a great prize!

better odds than 649 i bet...go for it!

hope you get a good response, good luck


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Who's going???*

From the west side of T.O.?? I would like to make the trek, and have room for a couple more people. Let me know if you are interested in going.

Rob


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*The winner is....*

So who won the bow?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Some the boys and girls from Durham and Gagnon's were great supporters of the Seaway this year and I really wanted to make it to this shoot, but family has to come first and I have been away too much lately. 

I hope it went well, and congrats to the winner of the new bow!!:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Don't know his name, but one of the crossbow shooters won the bow. Maybe we have a convert here:wink:


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't remember the guys name either. Was a great day and I was a really happy Dad. My youngest came second in peewee and my oldest won cub trad. This was our first tournament and we had a great time. The weather held out till everyone was off the coarse which was great. Only bad thing is when I went to download pictures onto the computer I somehow managed to delete them **** was I mad. So if anyone has any pictures please pm me.


----------

